# Bosch GOF 1600CE



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
I have a Bosch GOF1600CE router which i find hard to plunge whilst edge forming. I have polished the turrets and oiled them but still after a few plunges done to test the plunge smoothness the motor stalls before it reaches the desired height. Is this a characteristic of the newness of the router?
Also, I find the base a bit sticky, especially on my Leigh Isoloc jig template. Is there anything i can do about this please?
Peteroo


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WTB oil is the issue...
it collects crud...
use furniture paste wax or dry film lubricants...


----------



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you stick. May i ask what WTB oil is ? Do i use it on the turrets as well as on the base?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Peteroo said:


> Thank you stick. May i ask what WTB oil is ? Do i use it on the turrets as well as on the base?


WTB = Willing To Bet...
use the dry lube on the turrets and wax on the base...
remember to thoroughly clean away all traces of oil before appling the dry lube and wax......


----------



## hoangtrong001cho (Jan 12, 2016)

thank youo stick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hoangtrong001cho said:


> thank youo stick


no problem...


----------

